# [risolto] connessione rete poco flessibile

## lordalbert

Ciao ragazzi,

il mio gentoo laptop si collega a internet, ovviamente, durante il boot. Però essendo un laptop, capita che non sia collegato alla rete (tramite ethernet), perchè magari sono in giro o cmq il cavo è staccato.  In quel caso, il boot viene interrotto in attesa di una risposta dalla rete, che non avviene, fino a che va in timeout (e passa un po' di tempo). 

Risultato = boot particolarmente lento.

Capita poi che inserisco successivamente il cavo ethernet nel portatile. La rete non viene riconosciuta e quindi non si collega. Devo manualmente riavviare il servizio di rete.

Premesso che non conosco i sw che si occupano di gestione della rete, però mi era capitato con altre distribuzioni che, una volta inserito il cavo ethernet, in pochi secondi il portatile si connetteva da solo. Inoltre, se veniva avviato senza avere il cavo ethernet inserito, semplicemente si avviava senza essere connesso, senza andare in timeout e quindi lasciandomi una 60ina di secondi in più in attesa....

Vorrei quindi chiedervi: come potrei replicare tale comportamento (una gestione flessibile della rete) da gentoo? E' per caso un problemad i OpenRC?

Grazie mille.Last edited by lordalbert on Thu Jul 10, 2014 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Mi pare un problema di configurazione.

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> rc_hotplug="net.lo !net.* !bluetooth"

 e poi avvi manualmente i servizi (nel senso che li aggiungi al runlevel)

Se hai quell'ignominia di NM a rompere le tasche lo fa da solo, altrimenti devi installare qualcosa del genere netplug per far si che si connetta automaticamente.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> e poi avvi manualmente i servizi (nel senso che li aggiungi al runlevel)

 

L'unico servizio di rete che ho aggiunto al runlevel (default) è  net.enp3s0   che è un link a net.lo

Basta quello, giusto? (visto che parlavi di servizI , chiedo per sicurezza )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se hai quell'ignominia di NM a rompere le tasche lo fa da solo, altrimenti devi installare qualcosa del genere netplug per far si che si connetta automaticamente.

 

ah ok, quindi non avendo un gestore di connessioni del DE, non si collega automaticamente. Alla fine è il minore dei mali, basta una comando per riattivarla

PS: All'avvio, se il cavo non è inserito, dhcpcd aspetta sempre di riuscire ad ottenere una connessione, fino a quando va in timeout, bloccando il processo di boot per una decina di secondi

----------

## djinnZ

No quello è per la configurazione statica.

Che non funziona del tutto perchè se non specifichi come ti ho indicato openrc tisa su per hotplug le interfacce configurate.

netplug non fa altro che fermare ed avviare se il cavo è collegato o meno. Un piccolo demone poco invasivo e puoi mantenere la configurazione statica con net.vattelappesca si integra a quella.

Con nm devi seguire le sue regole alla RH/winzozz maniera. Ma anche lui è un demone di livello init non del DE

----------

## lordalbert

ok, grazie mille!

Guardando sul wiki di gentoo, sembra che netplug non sia più sviluppato. Consigliano ifplugd al suo posto. Ho installato quest'ultimo, e funziona tutto alla perfezione!

----------

## djinnZ

Io ho usato direttamente il secondo sul mio defunto portatile, ora che ci penso, ma poiché non ricordavo il nome (sarà il trauma che non ho ancora smaltito) ho preso il primo che mi veniva fuori da una ricerca via web sui pacchetti.

Un trucco ulteriore potrebbe essere inserire una ip alternativo statico, per evitare che altri demoni si impallino, questo lo avevo dimenticato.

E ricordati di disabilitare comunque l'hotplug. Non so perché insistono a mantenerlo visto che per me crea solo confusione.

----------

## lordalbert

l'hotplug in rc.conf è disattivo di default. E a memoria, c'era un commento in cui consigliavano di lasciarlo disattivo.

Poi non credo che il demone si impalli... e se anche succedesse, basta riavviarlo. Non è una macchina mission-critical  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

mmm... ora non funziona più!

Ho provato a guardare... ma in effetti avevo già qualche dubbio prima: in /etc/init.d/ non ho alcun demone relativo a ifplugd.  Non dovrebbe esserci per poi aggiungerlo al runlevel con rc-update add ?

----------

